# new to these forums



## alexander1212 (Dec 22, 2019)

hey everyone I am new to this forum.

Im not very computer literate as I did not grow up with computers. also I am going through a tough divorce.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome, how can we help you?
Tell us your story.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome. @alexander1212


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------

